# Firefox - Anyone use it?



## johnpaul (Feb 16, 2002)

I'm curious if anyone uses either Firefox or Thunderbird, its email partner.

*JP*


----------



## johnpaul (Feb 16, 2002)

I replaced my PC with an iMac about 5 months ago and am still making adjustments. I really liked Safari, compared to I/E, but fell in love with Firefox. I'm thinking about switching from Mail to Thunderbird. Can I import the Mac's Address Book into Thunderbird?

*JP*


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

johnpaul said:


> I replaced my PC with an iMac about 5 months ago and am still making adjustments. I really liked Safari, compared to I/E, but fell in love with Firefox. I'm thinking about switching from Mail to Thunderbird. Can I import the Mac's Address Book into Thunderbird?
> 
> *JP*


I believe so. Only way to know for sure it so install Thunderbird and import the data.

Good luck!


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Firefox is very cool--unforuntately, some of the primary contributors are no longer working on it---


----------



## tgal (Apr 6, 2005)

Do not forget Camino for browsing too which integrates very well with OS X.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Not had one single Pop up since installing Firefox.. works for me..
:up:


----------



## MykeRoschbach (Apr 16, 2002)

Firefox has been great for the most part.  Ever since I've been using it, my pop-ups have virtually disappeared. Spyware and Malware are not a problem anymore, I only have to run spyware detection software once a week, and it barely finds any. The extentions and add-ins are good too. I like using yahoo toolbar and they just came out with a version with all the sane features as the IE6 version (previous firefox version came without the spyware tool).
The one issue I did have was upgrading to the newest version of firefox (1.0.3 I think). After upgrading, my firefox crashed a few times within the first week. Browsing also slowed down to IE speed. I had read that this happened to a few others after upgrading, so I uninstalled all previous versions and re-installed the newest version without having to upgrade. It's been working great ever since.


----------



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

Used to use it, but I prefer Safari much better now :up:


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

I use both Firefox and Thunderbird.


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

Yep, another vote for Firefox and Thunderbird. (on PC & Mac)
I have to use IE for Mac at work and it's poor compared to FF.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

As Myke mentioned, definately recommend cleanly uninstalling FF -if- you have simply upgraded to the newest version, and then going to their site and cleanly reinstalling. Makes a positive diff in the speed and reliability.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Did you look at the http://www.totalidea.com/freestuff4.htm fine tune, I think its called, I downloaded it for firefox, seems to help a little. Also, I have an issue with the flash, On some sites, I get the "broken movie clip" where the flash isn't working. It works in IE6, but not firefox. Don't know whats wrong. I've tried unchecking re-checking everything. Can't get the right combination, I guess. Can anyone help me out there? I have the latest macromedia flash downloaded.


----------



## marcus77 (May 22, 2002)

I got both Firefox and Thunderbird on my G3 iBook. Firefox hangs and crashes sometimes, but I still use it more than Safari or IE.


----------



## cronista (Nov 28, 2004)

I've been using Firefox and Thunderbird for 7 months now. I also tried a couple of other browsers. 
I'm very pleased with these Mozilla products.
Sometimes I have to use IE6 for some functions, but when finished I get right back to FF. For example, MSN doesn't like me to try to update my Windows with FF. In fact, it simply refuses. So I launch IE6, update, exit, close IE6, and go back to FF.
Cordially,
Cronista in Phoenix


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

I use it and Safari. Still use Apple's mail app, as it does what I need it to do. Firefox is very stable for me. And, as mentioned, no pop-ups.


----------



## Nytemagik (May 3, 2005)

I have never been able to get the "middle-click" to open in a new tab, so I am back with Safari. I rarely get a pop-up < actually, a new thing called a pop-under > and can do the middle click thing.
But Firefox is very cool, and lots of little extensions can make it even better. If only that darn middle click thing.

John


----------



## cronista (Nov 28, 2004)

Never having had a "middle click" on my mouse, I don't know what I'm missing! 

Cronista


----------



## morbiusjfudd (Jun 18, 2005)

I like firefox

_________________
Penny Stock Picks: Stocks That Sell For $.001 to $5 Can Make Huge Profits. 
http://www.gopennystock.com/


----------



## HenryVI (May 27, 2005)

cronista said:


> Never having had a "middle click" on my mouse, I don't know what I'm missing!
> 
> Cronista


You're missing out alright. It's the scroller on the mouse, and do Macs have a mouse with more than 1 button?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

HenryVI said:


> You're missing out alright. It's the scroller on the mouse, and do Macs have a mouse with more than 1 button?


_Apple_ does not currently make a multibutton mouse, but multibutton is supported by the OS. Any USB multibutton mouse will work.


----------



## cronista (Nov 28, 2004)

HenryVI:
I do have a scroll wheel. Couldn't do without it now that I'm spoiled. But I will look into this 3-button mouse thing next time I'm in a computer store.
Best Regards,
Cronista


----------



## 24giovanni (Jun 14, 2003)

highly recommend using firefox...great browser.


----------



## Nytemagik (May 3, 2005)

I never have figured out why Apple has this religious fervor for 1-button mice. I have used a multi button mouse for ages and couldn't live without the scroll wheel. 
However, I still can't ever make Firefox do the middle click thing.

BTW, just a quick tip, for those of you who are using the Mac mouse, if you don't know. The "Control" key when pressed and held give the right button menus on a Mac.

John


----------



## resol (Jun 23, 2005)

Ive been using Firefox for some time, and the only problem i haver had is some flash media isnt read properly
Other than that its fine, but imo anything is better that M$ IE for mac


----------



## Psycheout (Jun 24, 2005)

I`m a big Firefox user, I never use IE ever anymore.


----------



## 400025 (Apr 19, 2005)

ive never had a problem with the middel mouse button not opening in a new tab, will never go back to IE


----------



## HenryVI (May 27, 2005)

Another question, can you buy the keyboards that come with the new Macs, and install it on a PC? The ones I talk about look like this.


----------

